# Unsalted butter on hair?



## nijilah (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't know why I just thought of this today, because this 'hair discussion' took place about 3 years ago.

I had a roommate from Eritrea (please forgive the speeling), next to Ethiopia, and her beautiful 3b/3c long curly hair started to break off.  Frist, she went to a regular hair dresser and they gave her protein treatments, etc..., and she was not satisfied with the results.  She said that it was too much money for a temporary solution.  Then, she found a hairdresser from her country who told her that her hair is breaking from the change in climate, lifestyle, water, etc... from coming to the US.  This hairdresser told her to apply unsalted butter to her hair at night, put on a shower cap, and sleep with the butter in her hair.  In the morning, shampoo the scalp - not the hair - with a light shampoo, and apply a little conditioner.  Finally, wear the hair in soft protective styles, for example no tight buns, but loose ones.  Do this one month on and one month off.  

She did this and after after about 2 weeks, I really saw the difference in her hair.  The curls were very moisturized and shiny whereas they were kind of dry looking before (eventhough I always thought that she had beautiful hair).  

She told me that in her country, many women sleep with this butter substance in their hair every night and do this treatment everyday.  She said there is no substitute for this butter substance in the US and unsalted butter is the best equivalent.  I don't know the name of the substance because she referred to it in her native language.  

Anyway, I am going to try this for the next month starting this weekend and then post my results.  

Has anyone else every heard of something like this?

Currently, I am finally officially bra-strap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but the hair has been brastrap for about 3-4 months.  My hair grew like a weed from around shoulder length along with a bunch of 1-2 inch broken pieces at the crown while I transitioned for about 1.5 years.  Then, about 2 inches above bra strap, the growth slowed to almost a halt.

I am not complaining because I have no breakage and my hair is THICK and healthty.  I have also noticed that my hair is healthy in the summer, but combating dryness in the winter is a serious batter.  Although my hair is healthy, it doesn't have any sheen.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope that this butter method can help me.  

Sorry so long and I better get back to work before the boss comes back from lunch.


----------



## CICI24 (Jul 23, 2003)

Yes its called Ghee clarified butter. my friend from Cameron also uses this I think they use this all over Africa. My friend told me it was good for hair growth but it stinks. I tried a while ago its okay I was to impatient to wait and see the results it is high in protein also.

CICI


----------



## adrienne0914 (Jul 23, 2003)

this sounds interesting. definitely let us know how it goes. and you might want to take before, progress and after shots so you will know whether it also helped with the sheen issue.

good luck!


----------



## daviine (Jul 23, 2003)

I haven't heard of using unsalted butter alone, but, in Naturally Beautiful by Dawn Gallagher, there are recipes for hair conditioning treatments by Phillip Kinglsey which call for the use of unsalted butter.  

Please keep us updated as to how it goes for you.  Thaks for sharing!!!


----------



## Nyambura (Jul 23, 2003)

Congratulations, Nijilah on reaching brastrap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cici24, I too can recall conversations about ghee clarified butter.  I have also heard women from India say that they use it for the same purpose as Nijilah's Eritrean friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My mom told me though that it stinks to high heaven so I, despite my pjism, have not yet had the motivation to try it.


----------



## nijilah (Jul 23, 2003)

I am going to look up that ghee clarified butter.  Hopefully, I won't be able to find any near me because I have a real pj problem.  I will definitely start with just the unsalted butter because it's cheap!


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 23, 2003)

Nijilah,

I'm sure that the unsalted butter will smell much better too!  So is this supposed to be done EVERY night?  Wow!  I bet some cool hair recipes could be made out of that too...


----------



## nijilah (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the congratulations for reaching bra strap.  It did take some careful hair care, because my hair is so dry in the winter.

I have decided that I will do this every other night.  On the opposing night, I will just massage my hair with warm seseme or olive oil and conditioner wash the oil out in the morning.


----------



## KittenLongPaw (Jul 23, 2003)

I think I saw Ghee clarified butter at Trader Joes.  I don't know if they have one where you live.  Good luck though, sounds interesting


----------



## ms_kenesha (Jul 23, 2003)

In a book I was reading that occurred in the 1800s a black guy used fresh butter on his hair for managibility.


----------



## Jade21 (Jul 23, 2003)

Congratulations on reaching bra-strap length!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Jade~


----------



## Sade7 (Jul 23, 2003)

I found a recipe for making Ghee Clarified Butter... surprisingly it's quite simple.

http://herbsforhealth.about.com/c/ht/00/07/How_Ghee_Clarified_Butter0963923213.htm


----------



## Brooke007 (Jul 23, 2003)

Make it yourself???

Restaurants buy it as "clarified butter". It is butter with all of the water and solids removed. Ghee will not scorch or burn and can be cooked at higher temperatures than any oil. 

 How to Make Ghee (clarified butter)

Ghee is 100% butter fat which is used in many oil therapies, healthy cooking and herb combinations. Ghee is salt and lactose free with 14 grams of fat per tablespoon. 
Difficulty Level: Average    Time Required: 1 hour 30 minutes 

Here's How: 
1.	Melt 2 pounds of organic, unsalted butter at a very low heat. 
2.	Once melted, slightly increase the heat. 
3.	Decrease slightly if it starts to smoke or show signs of scorch. Do not let it burn. 
4.	Remain at this point for approximately an hour checking often but not disturbing it. 
5.	You will notice milk solids sinking, and foam at the top. Do not disturb this foam. 
6.	After an hour, let it cool approximately 15 minutes. 
7.	Carefully skim any remaining foam or floating substances off the top. 
8.	Filter the remaining clear liquid into a clean white jar. You may use cheesecloth, coffee filter or paper towel as a filter. 
9.	Cover and store in a cool place. 
10.	Use with moderation since it is 100% butterfat. 

Tips: 
1.	Do not let it burn. Monitor the process until you get the hang of it. If you see or smell smoke or notice ripples on the surface, turn the heat down. 
2.	Avoid stirring while the solids are separating. 
3.	Use wisely, it can increase your risk of coronary artery disease. 
4.	Your finished product will have a rich golden color and buttery aroma. It will solidify but will not be hard.


----------



## nijilah (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the congrats Jade.  I really need to start taking pictures of my hair so that I can really chart my progress.  At the DC gathering, I had in kinky twists, but no one on the board has seen my natural hair.  In a few weeks when I return from this horrible business trip, I am really going to try to put together an albulm.

Thanks everyone for the recipes!

I actually went to the grocery store last to buy the unsalted butter and a stack of the ghee clarified butter was on a rack right acrooss from the butter/milk/egg section!  The ghee clarified butter was about $9 and the unsalted butter was like $2, and I bought the ghee (pj..pj..pj)  

I put the butter on my dry hair, wrapped my hair in a plastic bag, and went to bed.  In the morning, I washed my scalp with breakthru shampoo, applied ao swimmers shampoo to my hair, and then rinsed with almost cold water.  Then, I applied kemi-oyl to my hair and up in a bun it went (with my cute wavy phonytail).  My hair feels very soft.  

Thus far, 1 treatment, excellent results.

Oh yeah, after I finish this jar of the ghee, I am going to make the ghee butter using the recipes.  It is cheaper and I am about to go from working full-time to full-time graduate student so I need to get used to 'lack of funds.'


----------



## sithembile (Jul 24, 2003)

I think you could also buy ghee from and Indian/asian food stores, that it was they use for cooking.


----------



## aqualung (Jul 24, 2003)

See, you're gonna have me smearing some butter on my hair in a minute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How stiff is the ghee butter? Hard like sticks of regular butter, or softer like margarine? It doesn't "run" like syrup or conditioner, does it? 

Is it sold in sticks, or in a little tub?

Does viscosity get in the way of putting it in your hair? Do ya have to melt it down before you can smear it on?  

Is there still a smell, or has the technology advanced?


----------



## Nina_S (Jul 24, 2003)

Ghee actually works well - I use it after henna treatments.  I get it from the Indian mart and I have even found in some Kroger stores that have foreign food aisles.  It comes in a glass jar and is more expensive than regular butter.  I keep it refrigerated and when I use it I boil water and place the jar in in the water to soften it.  I cannot explain the smell....sorry, it's different.

Nina


----------



## Brooke007 (Aug 26, 2003)

Bumping for an update from  nijilah.


----------



## ballet_bun (Oct 10, 2003)

Has anyone been using this for a while now?  If so, what are the results?

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## oglorious1 (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm bumping this up from the dead, I think I saw something like this in the Indian grocery store called "cow ghee", it looked really disgusting, can someone please confirm if this is the same stuff...


----------



## Isis (Jun 1, 2004)

This sounds interesting, familiar too.  I must have read something about using ghee besides cooking with it.  Thanks for the info. 
And thanks for bumping this.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 1, 2004)

interesting, I like ghee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, not going to try this any time soon, but considering it


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 1, 2004)

Ghee is clarified butter. You know how if you melt butter there are some solids in it? Ghee is just the butter with the solids removed.
As for the original post, I wonder if the lady wasn't talking about shea butter.
[ QUOTE ]
She told me that in her country, many women sleep with this butter substance in their hair every night and do this treatment everyday. She said there is no substitute for this butter substance in the US and unsalted butter is the best equivalent. I don't know the name of the substance because she referred to it in her native language.

[/ QUOTE ]

It could be that where she was she couldn't find any and didn't know about online sources. I wonder...


----------



## lthomas1 (Jun 1, 2004)

You know that I am a big product junkie.  Now I am going to be walking around as a big butter head


----------



## JetBlack (Jun 1, 2004)

My fiance is Ethiopian.  His mother, aunts and sisters have been using this butter(ghee) in their hair for years.  It is very common in Ethiopia.  They all have very nice, healthy hair.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jeblack could you ask them what their routine is for using this, and does it leave the hair soft and does it thicken it?  How long is their hair and how often do they apply it? Do they use conditioners as well after they shampoo or rinse with any special rinse?  Thank you for the reply?


----------



## Madison (Jun 2, 2004)

Here's something I found on Ghee

************************
Role of Ghee in human body as per Ayurved :


Caution: - Whatever effects are described below are true for the 
ghee made by process described earlier, not for Diary Ghee.

As per Ayurved, ghee is the best of all fatty items.

It has following effects on human body:

1. It is intoxicant helps to remove toxins from body and thus, purifies blood.
2. It is the best “Rasayana” i.e. it helps to increase-resistance/immunity – vitality 
.. and strength. It also helps for rejuvenation and longetivity.
3. It is good for eyes and brain. It helps to improve intelligence and memory.
4. It is good for digestion. It also helps to subside burning.
5. It is good for skin, joints and body tissues. So 
- It makes body soft and supple.
- It improves complexion.
- It provides necessary lubricant to joints and surrounding soft tissues, thereby reducing
. the incidence of Arthritis.
6. It is good for vocal cords. It improves voice.


. From our clinical experience, we have not seen any benefits clinically by stopping ghee.


In fact, deprivation form ghee has given rise to many new problems. Ghee if taken sensibly,
In plain from as part of diet causes wonders in the body.

..The reason why our ancestors / forefathers were 

- Strong in built and strength,
- Much more intelligent,
- Had good memory even in old age,
- No spectacles / bad eyesight in young age,
- Black hair

Was not only pure air, good food and physical work. But it was due to consumption of ghee as well.


http://www.doctortrivedi.com/artical.htm#ghee

http://www.ayurveda.com.au/ayursite1/newsletter/Article_ghee.htm


----------



## soulchild (Jun 2, 2004)

I was asking my mom about it and she said that they did use that unsalted butter stuff.


----------



## nijilah (Jun 2, 2004)

I missed this being bumped.

When I tried this, I didn't do it every night as my Eritrean friend said.  I did it every 3 days for 2 weeks straight and my hair felt FABULOUS!  The dry brittle strands were moisturized and I was barely loosing hair during the comb out.  

Now, I do this about once every 2 weeks and it has been a while since I had my twice a year dry brittle hair stand spell.  

I give this treatment an A++!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 4, 2004)

Njilah" Could you share your method of using this? In wer or dry hair, before or after a shampoo and did you shampoo it out or rinse it out and did you use an AvC rinse or exactly what was your routine?  Thank you.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 4, 2004)

Jetblack...Get back...C'mon...a big ten four.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonjour


----------



## Lovelylocs (Sep 28, 2005)

bump...

Any new results?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 28, 2005)

what a coincidence: this was just posted in the Vintage Hair Care before Sept 2005  thread. So are you thinking of trying this? I have tried it on several occasions and it really did give me soft fluffy hair.  If my hair were to get really dry and brittle as it was feeling at the time...I would do it again. I did this for about 4 times ---that is three days in a row and an overnight. Be sure to get the real good European stuff or homemade butter if possible. If you try it let us know what you think. Bonjour.


----------



## Candygirl (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm shocked to hear some of you guys saying that ghee butter smells bad. I've used this butter for awhile now and it always smelled like fresh baked cookies or cake. I really love the aroma from the jar and when I cook with it it aromatizes the whole house. I've even had neighbors drop by to ask what was it that I was cooking that smelled so good.Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## Queenie (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been doing this 1-2x/wk for the last 3 months. It works really well.  I only need a little bit. If I use a lot, I can smell it the next day.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Sep 29, 2005)

Candygirl said:
			
		

> I'm shocked to hear some of you guys saying that ghee butter smells bad. I've used this butter for awhile now and it always smelled like fresh baked cookies or cake. I really love the aroma from the jar and when I cook with it it aromatizes the whole house. I've even had neighbors drop by to ask what was it that I was cooking that smelled so good.Different strokes for different folks I guess


what brand do u use?


----------



## hotshot (Sep 29, 2005)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> what brand do u use?


ive been interested in cooking with ghee. now im excited. i love products that can be used for more than one thing.

ive found in general dairy products such as milk, yogurt and eggs are all very good for the hair (and face.) im going to experiment with kefir as well.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 29, 2005)

_I think is a good one, if it stops breakage and softens/conditions the hair, this could be a family staple. and a whole lot cheaper than that nexxus emergencee,LOL, I think I will buy is because cooking it down for a whole hour, I'm afraid I may burn it,LOL._


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Sep 29, 2005)

*I'm not sure if anyone posted this*



How                                              to make Ghee At Home?

                                             Ingredients:
                                            Pure unsalted Butter                                              (not margarine)

                                             Procedure:


Heat butter in a                                                saucepan in high-medium heat until                                                it boils or bubbles.
 Reduce heat to medium-low                                                and cook uncovered until butter                                                turns to a clear golden color. (Butter                                                usually begins to boils with lots                                                of bubbles. When it is done, it                                                will have foams on top of it indicating                                                that ghee is nearly done.)
Cool it and store                                                it in dry container. Use ghee in                                                you regular cooking.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 29, 2005)

sounds like just another source of protein and oil to me


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Sep 29, 2005)

I used a Cameroonian treatment called buerre bergere once and it was amazing. It made my hair feel SO good. Unfortunately, I could not find it again, but I think that it is similar to this.

Question for you all. Are some of you using this as a daily hairdressing? Or are you using every night and then washing it out every day?  I'd love to know.
Thanks.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds interesting. Here's more info: http://www.food-india.com/ingredients/i001_i025/i007.htm


----------



## Queenie (Sep 30, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> I used a Cameroonian treatment called buerre bergere once and it was amazing. It made my hair feel SO good. Unfortunately, I could not find it again, but I think that it is similar to this.
> 
> Question for you all. Are some of you using this as a daily hairdressing? Or are you using every night and then washing it out every day?  I'd love to know.
> Thanks.



I put it on at night and cond wash it out in the morning.


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Sep 30, 2005)

Queenie said:
			
		

> I put it on at night and cond wash it out in the morning.


Do you do this every day?


----------



## aileendq (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, I read this thread late yesterday. Last night I happened (no, seriously!) to pass an indian food store. I went in and bought "cow ghee". It smells like butter. As if you were having lobster and melted some then skimmed the stuff off the top. I opened the jar to take a whiff, and got some on my hands. I put the stuff that got on my hands on the ends of my hair.

Guess what? My hair smells like freakin' popcorn! I think I will mix it with my shea butter oil and avocado oil. some vanilla fragrance oil and call it a prepoo treatment. No way am I using it as a a leave in, even for my ends......

I can see that it would be yummy for cooking, though! 

Am I using the wrong stuff?


----------



## Queenie (Sep 30, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Do you do this every day?



Just 2-3 times/wk.

Aileen, I use the Indian kind, too. If you don't use much it isn't as smelly.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 2, 2005)

aileendq said:
			
		

> Okay, I read this thread late yesterday. Last night I happened (no, seriously!) to pass an indian food store. I went in and bought "cow ghee". It smells like butter. As if you were having lobster and melted some then skimmed the stuff off the top. I opened the jar to take a whiff, and got some on my hands. I put the stuff that got on my hands on the ends of my hair.
> 
> Guess what? My hair smells like freakin' popcorn! I think I will mix it with my shea butter oil and avocado oil. some vanilla fragrance oil and call it a prepoo treatment. No way am I using it as a a leave in, even for my ends......
> 
> ...



 
I had exactly the same situation, I was at Whole Foods and picked up a container of Ghee.  I put a heaping tablespoon in my hair and put on a plastic cap.  After 10 minutes I had oil running down my face and my hair felt weird (kind of stiff).  I had to clarify to get that $hit out of my hair and later go out and get some Drano to clear the butter out of my shower drain. 

I have no idea how people sleep with this on their head.  And it does smell like popcorn.  

From now on, Ghee is for cooking.


----------



## Mitre (Oct 2, 2005)

I tried putting the unsalted butter in my hair yesterday. Firstly I place the butter into my hair in sections then I sat with the heat cap for 1 hour on medium. After I wash it out and it was heaven so soft and moisturize. WOW . Then I applied the vo5 condition and did a cw then I deep condition. From now on I think butter is my new hot oil treatment.


----------



## Candygirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Lovelylocs said:
			
		

> what brand do u use?


I use Swad and Laxmi Indian brands.


----------



## ftballwidow (Jan 23, 2006)

Anybody doing this?
Got Butter?


----------



## bee (Jan 23, 2006)

It's been a while since this was first posted.  Is anyone still doing this?  If so, how often and how has it benefitted your hair?


----------



## Queenie (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't done it since Oct. I plan to resume it when it's warm enough to do my wash'n go's again.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 4, 2006)

I just bought some ghee today from Whole Foods, but I haven't tried it yet.  I'll try it next week for my next wash. It's in a glass jar in a solid form.  It smells like buttered popcorn. It's Purity Farms 100% Organic Ghee  www.purityfarms.com


----------



## HairPhoenix (Feb 4, 2006)

ms_kenesha said:
			
		

> In a book I was reading that occurred in the 1800s a black guy used fresh butter on his hair for managibility.



My curiosity wheels are turning...  I am wondering if African Americans originally used butter as a substitute for the Ghee butter after they were brought to America... and then started using substitutes that were easier to come by like fats, lard, and grease... and then people started mixing other less organic ingredients to make hair grease... then, as with most manufacturing processes, they found cheaper and more readily available ingredients to mass produce product; which may explain why so many hair greases have so many unnatural ingredients... and nowadays we realize that the more natural the ingredients are, the better... so we have come full circle back to Ghee butter.  

I'm not saying this is the case, but I'm wondering if that's how the process went... hmmm...


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 4, 2006)

HairPhoenix said:
			
		

> My curiosity wheels are turning...  I am wondering if African Americans originally used butter as a substitute for the Ghee butter after they were brought to America... and then started using substitutes that were easier to come by like fats, lard, and grease... and then people started mixing other less organic ingredients to make hair grease... then, as with most manufacturing processes, they found cheaper and more readily available ingredients to mass produce product; which may explain why so many hair greases have so many unnatural ingredients... and nowadays we realize that the more natural the ingredients are, the better... so we have come full circle back to Ghee butter.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the case, but I'm wondering if that's how the process went... hmmm...



Girl, those wheels are turning!   You've given us an entire Black History lesson for the month of February.    Sounds good though. I think I'll run with it.


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 4, 2006)

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Girl, those wheels are turning!  *You've given us an entire Black History lesson for the month of February.*   Sounds good though. I think I'll run with it.



 So true!!!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm...how could I have missed this thread?  Anyhow, I'm gonna have to try this one day.  I will post my results sometime next week.


----------



## HairPhoenix (Feb 4, 2006)

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Girl, those wheels are turning!   You've given us an entire Black History lesson for the month of February.    Sounds good though. I think I'll run with it.



Hahahaha!!   I'm telling you, I was on a roll!  

And of course you found the Ghee at Whole Foods... grrrrrr!!  There isn't one near me ! 
But that's alright... I'll just check out Trader Joe's or just get unsalted butter.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 6, 2006)

*RUNNING TO THE INDIAN STORE*

Seriously though, has anyone got any result pics? i keep reading these "hair growth threads" but NO pics/proof...


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 6, 2006)

wantlonghealthyhair said:
			
		

> *RUNNING TO THE INDIAN STORE*
> 
> Seriously though, has anyone got any result pics? i keep reading these "hair growth threads" but NO pics/proof...



I haven't tried mine yet, but I think people are saying that it promotes healthier hair NOT hair growth.  I think it would serve as a conditioning treatment.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 6, 2006)

*I bought some about 2 wks ago from an Indian grocery store, but I didn't get the cow ghee, I purchased the Pure Butter Ghee by Royal Cuisine, Is there a difference in the 2? *


----------



## czyfaith77 (Feb 6, 2006)

CICI24 said:
			
		

> Yes its called Ghee clarified butter. my friend from Cameron also uses this I think they use this all over Africa. My friend told me it was good for hair growth but it stinks. I tried a while ago its okay I was to impatient to wait and see the results it is high in protein also.
> 
> CICI


 
That makes since to me as far as a substitute.  I have a rice recipe that requires Ghee and the recipe states That if Ghee is not found use butter.


----------



## kitchen_tician (Feb 10, 2006)

HairPhoenix said:
			
		

> My curiosity wheels are turning...  I am wondering if African Americans originally used butter as a substitute for the Ghee butter after they were brought to America... and then started using substitutes that were easier to come by like fats, lard, and grease... and then people started mixing other less organic ingredients to make hair grease... then, as with most manufacturing processes, they found cheaper and more readily available ingredients to mass produce product; which may explain why so many hair greases have so many unnatural ingredients... and nowadays we realize that the more natural the ingredients are, the better... so we have come full circle back to Ghee butter.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the case, but I'm wondering if that's how the process went... hmmm...



HairPhoenix: I think this helps support your theory.   I just applied some ghee and I have on my plastic cap.

http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0510/feature2/learn.html

_Did You Know?
You probably didn't know that Afar men dress their hair with clarified butter. The butter, known as ghee, conditions their hair and protects it from the sun's brutal rays. Afar men's hair is often worn teased out in large Afro-style hairdos, or else woven into tight curls and liberally applied with ghee. Women wear their hair carefully combed and arranged in a series of shiny hanging ringlets._


----------



## HairPhoenix (Feb 10, 2006)

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> HairPhoenix: I think this helps support your theory.   I just applied some ghee and I have on my plastic cap.
> 
> http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/0510/feature2/learn.html
> 
> ...



Thanks kitchen_tician!  I love finding interesting facts like this. I was just talking to my mom about this yesterday. Now I need to search for a pic of the Afar women's ringlets. 

BTW: Your fotki is impressive. Gorgeous hair!


----------



## meia (Feb 12, 2006)

for those who cant make it to the store, you can make ghee yourself..it takes a little bit but its cheaper overall and can be made anytime you need it..except there are different various ways to make it and you can improvise wherever necessary

How to make Ghee (clarified butter) at home

Ingredients: 
unsalted butter 1 pound 

Method:
Melt the butter over low heat gradually in the heavy-bottomed deep pot. Do not stir.
Over low heat, cook the melted butter until it is a clear golden liquid. It may form some foam on top. 
Golden or light brown milk solids will form and settle at the bottom of pot. 
Remove from heat while the liquid is a clear gold. 
Line the sieve with the 4 sheets of cheesecloth and place over the clean dry pot. While still hot, carefully strain the ghee using the cheesecloth lined sieve into a clean, dry pot.
Transfer the strained ghee carefully into the clean jar and shut tightly.

Tips:
You can use muslin cloth , coffe filter instead of cheese cloth.
At room temperature Ghee will look semi-solid. Ghee does not need to be refrigerated. 
Always use a clean utensil to scoop out ghee for use.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 12, 2006)

*I used it last week, the smell made me feel nauseated, I won't apply it on an empty stomach again, maybe right after dinner instead of right before bed. Anyway, it worked like a pree poo to me, nothing extravagant, but then again my hair has gotten to an ultimate soft silkyness or something. I will do this on a regular until it's gone, and I didn't have a problem with washing out the smell. It was only $5.99 at the Indian grocery store much cheaper than Wholefoods.*


----------



## Lucia (Apr 28, 2006)

good tips thanks


----------



## Queenie (Jun 13, 2006)

bumping...


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 17, 2007)

Bumping for DLewis


----------



## clever (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this.I have been wondering about ghee since I read about it on an old beauty board.I think I'll pick some up.


----------



## dejalove26 (Dec 17, 2007)

There is a difference between cow ghee and ayurvedic ghee(sorry so long):

GHEE - SOME MISCONCEPTS

Most prevalent misconcepts about Ghee are:

1. It increases fat
2. It thickens blood and increases cholesterol.

So, it is bad for obese people and heart patients.

These misconcepts are true for Ghee made as per Dairy process. They are
not true for ghee made as per process described in Ayurved.


Differences between Dairy Ghee and Ghee as per Ayurvedic process :-

The difference is in the processing and therefore in its effect on the body.
Though, the laboratory test will also show both are same and have
saturated fatty acids.

Dairy Ghee is prepared from cream separated by the use of cream
separator machines from cold milk.


The process of dairy industry is the gift of modernization. It was not a prevalent
practice in early days as the process of making ghee in Ayurved is completely
different.

For those who don’t know how to make ghee in the house as per Ayurved:

Process

Don’t ever use the shortcut of heating cream directly. Ghee needs to be prepared by the following complete process.

- Remove cream gathered on the top of boiled milk.
- Collect it in refrigerator for 4 – 6 days. If kept outside, further processing should be done daily.
- Mix 1 or 2 teaspoons of curd in collected cream and leave it overnight (6 – 8 hours)
- Put enough quantity of water and churn it with the help of blender.
- Butter starts getting separated from the buttermilk.
- Collect the butter and heat it in a pan.
- Initially, it melts and becomes white liquid.
- Start boiling.
- Stir it in between.
- Slowly, it starts becoming transparent and a residue starts separating.
- Heat it till that residue becomes golden yellow in colour.
- Let it cool down a bit.
- Strain the ghee out from the residue.

This ghee if prepared properly and stored, does not get spoiled.

As it becomes older, it is more beneficial for the body.


Role of Ghee in human body as per Ayurved :


Caution: - Whatever effects are described below are true for the
ghee made by process described earlier, not for Diary Ghee.

As per Ayurved, ghee is the best of all fatty items.

It has following effects on human body:

1. It is intoxicant helps to remove toxins from body and thus, purifies blood.
2. It is the best “Rasayana” i.e. it helps to increase-resistance/immunity – vitality
.. and strength. It also helps for rejuvenation and longetivity.
3. It is good for eyes and brain. It helps to improve intelligence and memory.
4. It is good for digestion. It also helps to subside burning.
5. It is good for skin, joints and body tissues. So
- It makes body soft and supple.
- It improves complexion.
- It provides necessary lubricant to joints and surrounding soft tissues, thereby reducing
. the incidence of Arthritis.
6. It is good for vocal cords. It improves voice.


. From our clinical experience, we have not seen any benefits clinically by stopping ghee.


In fact, deprivation form ghee has given rise to many new problems. Ghee if taken sensibly,
In plain from as part of diet causes wonders in the body.

..The reason why our ancestors / forefathers were

- Strong in built and strength,
- Much more intelligent,
- Had good memory even in old age,
- No spectacles / bad eyesight in young age,
- Black hair

Was not only pure air, good food and physical work. But it was due to consumption of ghee as well.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 18, 2007)

guess I'll just buy the ghee from the indian store.erplexed


----------



## Averoigne (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm intrigued. My question is (for the terminally time challenged among us): would there be any major detriment or lack of benefit to the hair if one chose to use the unsalted butter in its whole form in lieu of the clarified version?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Apr 11, 2009)

Revived ghee thread.  I'm not sure what post #71 was talking about but ghee is just oil extracted through heat from cow's butter.  I don't know of another type of cow butter.  Shrugs???

Here's what another ayurveda site says about it:

http://www.shudhghee.com/ayurveda_says.htm
WHAT  AYURVEDA  SAYS  ABOUT  GHEE

Ghee is clarified butter, and is the pure oil content of butter. Ayurveda says that it is very good for us, and is a good oil for frying in. It can also be added to melt onto the food on your plate  as a condiment. Ghee is commonly available in tins in supermarkets, but it is also easily made. Ghee keeps very well for many months in the refrigerator and can even be kept for shorter periods without refrigeration. Ghee lends a sweeter and more delicate flavour to food than other oils.

The Ghee was commonly known as ghritam in vedic period. In ancient period, people were using ghee for various purposes - as food product and also as therapeutic aspect, unfortunately today people are not having this therapeutic knowledge of this gift of nature and on the other hand due to improper knowledge people are having fear and myths for its consumption. Ghee is a yellowish white fatty substance, obtained from the milk of mammals. Ayurveda considers Milk of eight kind of mammals safe for human beings, viz, cow, buffalo, goat, sheep, camel, elephant, mare and woman. Ghee can be prepared from this eight kind of milk are also safe for human. In normal condition, cow’s milk ghee is considered to be the best for human consumption.

Ayurveda considers ghee as madhur rasa with Vata and Pitta dosha pacifying qualities.  It is good for growth of the all seven dhatus in the body (body fluids, blood, flesh, fat, bones, marrow and semen). It is best suited to people of every age, children, young and old alike. Ghee makes all sensory organs more efficient. It also enhance the growth of hair, formation of bones (rejoins broken bonesin injury), growth of hair and improves skin complexion. It is made of all five elements – pruthvi, jala, agni, vayu and aakash, which are basic elements of the life.

Different scholars of Ayurveda has described various uses and benefits from the Ghee. Maharshi Charak says ghee is stimulates appetite. It balances Vata and Pitta dosha, reduces poison in the body, increases memory and intelligence. Ghee is considered as the best among all fat substances and thousands of formulas for medicated ghee are described in Charak Samhita for the treatment of various illness.

Acharya Sushruta says ghee is sweet, soft, gentle and beneficial to the body in general. It increases jatharagni in the body, but it is also heavy to digest. In addition to Charaka’s comments, he suggest ghee for complexion, beauty and glow. Acharya Vagbhatta describes its healing properties and special benefits in the cases of burns and weapon wounds.

There are four kinds of fat described in Ayurveda; Ghee, oil, Vasa (fat from animals) and bone marrow. Ghee is considered as the best among all fats, due to its characteristics to absorb all the medicinal properties of the herbs with which it is fortified, without loosing its own qualities.  It is heard that only cow's milk ghee can increase HDL (that is harmless to the body), all other types of fat normally increase LDL more. Ayurveda describes Ghee as antiseptic, antibiotic and best preservative. There is no need for any other preservative for Ghee.

In Panchkarma treatments – a specialized branch of treatment in Ayurveda, there is one ‘Snehana’ therapy. Under this therapy fats are normally used for therapeutic aspects. External applications and internal uses of different kind of fat are described here. Medicated or plain (pure) ghee is used here according to disease or the condition of the person. Ghee is used here to support - the treatments of diseases, the rejuvenative treatments (rasayana) or the aphrodisiac treatments (vajikaran). Ghee can be used for treatments like – abhyang – massage, Ak****arpan (treatment for eys), Gandush (Gargle – full mouth filled with ghee), Pichu – ghee swab application etc. Internally  it can be recommended for 3 to 7 days in increasing doses. The dose can be up to 10 ml to 150 ml per day, according to disease or person’s condition of the body.


----------



## vkb247 (Apr 11, 2009)

You know the first time I tried a caramel treatment I loved it so much and it gave my hair the moisture I had been searching for after several months of it being drier than I like (I don't like to moisturise everyday). When I tried it again it was good but not great. The difference? Ghee. I used it instead of shea butter in my first recipe. I think I need to revisit this product, i think it is what I have been missing.


----------



## diva24 (Apr 11, 2009)

I started using this in place of butter for cooking. I even eat it on my toast. I need to buy more so I can use some for my hair. I have toast crumbs in my jar now LOL


----------



## La Colocha (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you keep this in the fridge like regular butter. It sounds like something really good to add herbs and stuff to :scratchch.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## sydaree (Aug 13, 2010)

interesting story, bumping.


----------



## labellenoire (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, the product you are talking about is Ghee and boy is it stinky. But it works like a charm.  When I was younger, I lived very close to the Fulani ethnic group  (they are spread over many countries, but predominantly in West Africa) and they use it on their hair.  I swear the women have got gorgeous thick hair *drools*.  They used to offer it to my mum to use on our hair, but it was so stinky, we just used it to cook rice (yum yum...so tasty). LOL

If you really want to get the good unprocessed stuff that they make themselves, get yourself a friend from West Africa who visits regularly and have him/her buy it from a local market for you!


----------



## freecurl (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I made ghee a few months ago. As I was looking into ayurveda hair care, it led me to finding out my dosha, which is Vata (I know, confusing right). It stated that ghee in my foods would be especially good for me. I made a great sweet potato chicken curry with this. Well anywho, it also mentioned that ghee was good for skin and hair, but I never tried it. Maybe I will now.


----------



## Bnster (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for bumping, I would like to try this. I will be on the look out for it this weekend.


----------



## omachine (Aug 14, 2010)

bumping........


----------



## hothair (Aug 14, 2010)

labellenoire said:


> Yes, the product you are talking about is Ghee and boy is it stinky. But it works like a charm.  When I was younger, I lived very close to the Fulani ethnic group  (they are spread over many countries, but predominantly in West Africa) and they use it on their hair.  I swear the women have got gorgeous thick hair *drools*.  They used to offer it to my mum to use on our hair, but it was so stinky, we just used it to cook rice (yum yum...so tasty). LOL
> 
> If you really want to get the good unprocessed stuff that they make themselves, get yourself a friend from West Africa who visits regularly and have him/her buy it from a local market for you!






Exactly! We call it Mai Shanu (oil of cow) and I have family members that swear by it. Sure is stinky though- for me. But may revisit as a hot oil treatment


----------



## NYDiva (Aug 14, 2010)

If unsalted butter gets the hair super soft, that's enough for me to try it.


----------



## sydaree (Aug 14, 2010)

hothair said:


> Exactly! We call it Mai Shanu (oil of cow) and I have family members that swear by it. Sure is stinky though- for me. But may revisit as a hot oil treatment




That's a wonderful idea.


----------



## labellenoire (Aug 14, 2010)

hothair said:


> Exactly! We call it Mai Shanu (oil of cow) and I have family members that swear by it. Sure is stinky though- for me. But may revisit as a hot oil treatment


 
Sorry to jack the thread, but do you speak Hausa???? If so, wooohooo! Perhaps the first LHCFer who does!


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, there are even other threads on it.  It's an old East African conditioning technique.  But, they wash it out daily.  Maybe you could try it on the weekends and use a scented ghee (clarify it then add essential oil to it) for light application during the week?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 27, 2011)

Bumping! Anyone still using ghee? I was reading about it the other day and picked some up from my health food store.


----------



## nomadpixi (Apr 8, 2013)

bumping. thinking of experimenting with this for a month.


----------



## Soratachi (Apr 8, 2013)

You learn somethimg new everyday.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 8, 2013)

What an interesting thread!


----------



## ElegantExotic (Apr 8, 2013)

daviine said:


> I haven't heard of using unsalted butter alone, but, in Naturally Beautiful by Dawn Gallagher, there are recipes for hair conditioning treatments by Phillip Kinglsey which call for the use of unsalted butter.
> 
> Please keep us updated as to how it goes for you.  Thaks for sharing!!!



I saw this on another website this weekend. Very interesting:



> It's from Trichologist - Philip Kingsley,I used his elasticizer range and I love it. I'm trying to switch to home made/natural hair products/treatments. So, natural + Philip Kingsley is like a no brainer for me. I can't wait to try this next wash day/next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betty-boo (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello 

I was doing some googling on this yesterday and I stumbled across a few websites that say Ethiopians/Eritreans use their own butter for hair, but use a kind of ghee product for cooking only. They advise not to use ghee for hair. I suppose making ghee might reduce some of the beneficial nutrients for hair? I dunno?


I watched this YouTube video:

And in the comments section, Ethiopians/Eritreans and Fulanis came forward to say this is not what they do (I.e. using ghee on their hair). 
I’ve copied and pasted some of the comments to the video below:

Dina Yasin: “I am Ethiopian. We don't use Ghee butter for hair. Ghee butter is a boiled butter with some herbs and it is for cooking. We use fresh and pure cow butter, mixed with lemon and rolled by a herb called "kese", for hair and it is specifically made for hair treatment and not for eating. If there is an Ethiopian hair salon near where you live, ask them. They might have it and sometimes they apply and wash it after an hour or two. And, it is called "Qibe", in the local tongue.”


Denknesh Ethiopia: “...i am Ethiopian but we dont use such kind of butter for haire in Ethiopia we actully use butter which is so fresh and no smell it hasat all . which u used it is not Ethiopian butter at all its just for commercial if u want try to use ethiopian butter use wipped havy cream and blend it with blender untill u get a Butur thats Ethiopian butur for hair” 
(I copied word for word!)


There are many comments like this. A few advise not to use ghee as it is like using crisco instead of olive oil as they both have different uses.


The comments section is very illuminating on how they use it, wash it out (i.e. with room temperature water), the varying frequencies they use it etc. They also say, like the first post, that getting unsalted organic/good quality butter from the store works just as well. 


In my reading, some add flaxseed, lemon, olive oil, avocado and even banana to it, but they say all this isn’t necessary to get the effects.


I hope someone finds this helpful! Xxxxxx


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 29, 2018)

I’ve used straight up unsalted butter right out the fridge. Multiple times. I turn to butter when I’ve run out of everything else. I just cut off a small cube, take a piece and rub it together to melt it. Sometimes I’ll melt it down, sometimes I won’t.

I’ve seen the best results from doing an ACV rinse prior to using the butter. I have extremely porous hair, and I don’t think I’ve ever seen something help smooth down my cuticles the way fatty acids in butter do, only thing I can compare it to would be Shea Butter. I like how light butter is. Never really noticed until I started trying it.


----------

